
Ask HN: Are alternative search engines good enough for me to replace Google? - hoodoof
I&#x27;m thinking of switching from Google.com for my searching.<p>Does anyone have any feedback on how effective the competition is?
======
Mizza
DuckDuckGo would be my recommendation. It is "good enough" for general
searching, but I still have to use Google at work to find technical things
slightly faster.

~~~
aurban
Yeah, DuckDuckGo is great. Actually, it's sometimes smarter than Google the
way it displays information directly on the site (e.g. the definition of a
word)

------
jordanchan
I had tried this a while back, and found it depends on what you're searching.

For technical topics, I had found bing had a preference towards the articles
from the microsoft developer network. It also had a bias towards MS
technologies.

For example, looking for something vague like real time web server, bing gave
a couple results from asp.net pages on the front page, while google seemed
more balanced. Google had one link to NodeJS while bing had none.

You could experiment this yourself. I sometimes keep different tabs with
different search engines and pick what I like best.

------
eecks
Bing is normally fine.

When I use Google, I use [http://startpage.com](http://startpage.com)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
It's easy enough to try, why don't you give it a go and see for yourself.

------
gdltec
If Google search works for you - why replace it? just curious..

~~~
hoodoof
It feels to me like Google results are the outcomes of SEO.

